# Spluttering from Portafilter - Gaggia Baby Class



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

I recently replaced the solenoid valve on my Gaggia Baby Class.

The flow through the brew head is working ok but I am getting severe spluttering out of the portafilter when trying to make a coffee. The spluttering can reach 2 feet from the machine and comes out both sides of the portafilter.

Any ideas on what could be causing this? The steam wand is closed at the time so I am stumped as to why this is happening.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What basket are you using?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seal gone maybe?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

An obvious guess would be pressurised basket and knackered PF gasket.

Ian


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Another post in favour of changing the group seal


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pressurised basket without the stupid little black widget at a guess.


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What basket are you using?


The standard double espresso basket that came with the appliance.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Pressurised basket without the stupid little black widget at a guess.


Thanks, I thought the black widget may be the issue, but I have used the machine many times in the past without that and didn't get this spluttering.


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Seal gone maybe?


Thanks, which seal are you referring to?

-David.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Using the pressurized basket without the widget is almost certainly the issue (if that's the basket you're using).

Does your basket have one hole or many?


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

Just to clarify, the spluttering is not coming out of the side of the portafilter seal with the gasket but rather through the dual nozzle that is on the bottom of the portafilter (aka where the coffee comes out







).

Thanks,

David.


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Using the pressurized basket without the widget is almost certainly the issue (if that's the basket you're using).
> 
> Does your basket have one hole or many?


One hole.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's your problem. Did you get a basket with lots of holes with the machine?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ditch the basket and pick up a non pressurized one.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The curse of the widgit strikes again.

Ian


----------



## davidskerr (Jul 2, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> That's your problem. Did you get a basket with lots of holes with the machine?


Sorry, to clarify, I have a basket with many holes in the top and one hole on the bottom side. It is the standard basket that came with the machine.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you take a photo?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

davidskerr said:


> Sorry, to clarify, I have a basket with many holes in the top and one hole on the bottom side. It is the standard basket that came with the machine.


That's definitely the pressurised one and must be used with the widget. If you want to get the most out of your machine you should pick up a standard basket which only has a single skin to the base and has multiple holes. This will only help if you have a good enough grinder though. Do you have a grinder?


----------

